# Advice for Newer Drivers



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:

· Don’t listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments about the job. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and see for yourself. Just don't expect to turn on the app and make money, you will have to work for it and be creative. It will not just fall into your lap.

· I do not recommend doing this full-time. Most of the Partners I know that make decent money do it part time during peak hours. I work Friday and Saturday evenings from 9pm – 3am. I consistently make on average $280 on those days after gas, Uber Fees, mileadge, wear and tear etc. So I put in 16 hours of work which averages out to about $23 an hour. I am happy with this; it has become my earnings goal. Sometimes I make this goal early and go home. I have a full-time job during the week Uber is my fun money.

· Do not chase the Surge; in fact I do the opposite. I work in the Atlanta market and for the most part Surge is mainly in the downtown and Buckhead areas. While drivers chase the surge in those areas I am in Metro Atlanta (Kennesaw, Marietta, Woodstock, Acworth, and Canton) picking up consistent trips. In my experience my average fare driving downtown in Surge is about $8; riders generally do not go far. Away from the surge my average fare is $12+. On that same note if there is a big event in your area and Uber sends out a text telling you to expect high demand avoid that area. It will be flooded with Uber, Lyft, Taxi, Limo drivers. Go to the opposite side of town, no drivers’ equals’ good business for you. If you are lucky to already be in a Surge zone then Uber on!

· Know the popular areas in your city. Know when they have special events like ladies night or college night. Know what time they close. In Kennesaw, GA where I work the most there are 7 popular bars in a 7 mile radius. They close from 2am to 3am; I sit in those parking lots and wait. I get most of my business from those locations. Always find a good place to wait, do not drive around all night and waste gas.

· Yes the service is cheap and Ubers rates are low but it is not the Riders fault. Provide A+ service regardless. I provide water ($3.99 for 36 bottles), car chargers (multi charger for all phones $11), I open doors, keep gum and mints on hand ($2 a week), make sure they are comfortable with the music, air condition. The negative Uber partners will judge me for this; say I make it hard for them, that I treat passengers like they hired a limo service. I say no you make it easy for me. While they complain about not getting tipped, I get tips very frequently and I did not count tip amounts towards the $280 I listed above. Good service equals tips, if they do not have cash I say no worries if you enjoyed your ride please rate me with a 5. My Uber rating is 4.91. It is very rare I get rated below a 5. Again you get out what you put in.

· Don’t ever expect Uber to add a tipping option or a rider destination. Uber makes it clear that tipping is not required; they state this to the customers when signing up and the partners when they go through the hiring process. I am sure it will never happen so don’t gripe about it. Do I like it? No. Uber will also never provide a riders destination in advance, if they did that someone needing a ride 2 miles down the road would never get picked up. This service is about customer’s convenience, not the convenience of the partners.

These are examples of things I do when working. I enjoy doing this very much and I have a good time doing it. Best it is on my terms, hours, etc. Hope this helps you new guys!

Thanks,
UberLou


----------



## KMPcowboy (May 20, 2015)

Right on UberLou! Great post. Thanks.


----------



## Tinareokc (May 20, 2015)

Well said Lou! I am really interested in this because of the money and love the idea of the job. I have a day job so I can deal with crankies! Thanks for your post !


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha. Only the newbs write this shit... and only newbs "like" it. Hopefully everyone's sense of irony is intact.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I am not a "Newb" but thank you for confirming my statement in the first bullet point UberRey.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

UberLou said:


> · Do not chase the Surge; in fact I do the opposite. I work in the Atlanta market and for the most part Surge is mainly in the downtown and Buckhead areas. While drivers chase the surge in those areas I am in Metro Atlanta (Kennesaw, Marietta, Woodstock, Acworth, and Canton) making good money because of the lack of drivers. In my experience my average fare driving downtown in Surge is about $8; riders generally do not go far. Away from the surge my average fare is $12+. On that same note if there is a big event in your area and Uber sends out a text telling you to expect high demand avoid that area. It will be flooded with Uber, Lyft, Taxi, Limo drivers. Go to the opposite side of town, no drivers' equals' good business for you.


I couldn't agree more w/ this statement. I have been driving UberX in Atl since March last yr part-time. At first $$ was great but after the Jan 15' rate cuts, I don't drive for anything less than a *1.5x* surge as I don't make a profit. But I have begun to notice that as of late, most of my surge fare pax aren't going anymore than 3-4 miles & thus the fare ends up being less than *$8*. Every now & then I am lucky & get a airport fare but usually most ppl aren't going that far.

Furthermore, I IGNORE all Uber text about big events & predicted surges as the last time went to one of those -- about 2 wks ago -- the traffic as expected was horrible and I moreover wasn't able to get any fares because the pax couldn't find my car -- even w/ all the descriptions I gave them -- or the pax would just get in a random Uber car and tell the driver to cancel their current trip and take them, then call me and swear it was an "honest" mistake 

I have been contemplating quitting and am looking to find another part-time gig w/ the flexibility of Uber & Lyft to support me while I am a full-time college student. I live 2 mins from downtown Atl and thus am in a prime location but the market here is SATURATED w/ drivers @ every corner. It rarely surges anymore and the *$0.95*/mile rate isn't worth the depreciation on my new Honda Accord Sport.

After reading ur post, I am considering heading up to Kennesaw to test out that market although I am not familiar w/ the area. I wanted to ask, do u ever get trips from Kennesaw to the International airport? Also, do u only work weekends? I know u say u have a full-time work during the week but do u ever maybe work some weekdays & if so how is it? Also, wat % of ur pax are college students vs regular adults?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I am not a "Newb" but thank you for confirming my statement in the first bullet point UberRey.


oh yes. Such a clever tactic to put in your posts when you know you're going to be controversial and full of s***. .."Anybody who disagrees with me blah blah blah blah"

Oh, and you see that title right under your name? It says you are a noob. You know what that means? I'll give you three guesses...


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am not a "Newb" but thank you for confirming my statement in the first bullet point UberRey.


Until you've been driving for at least a year, you're a N00b. No offense.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Pascal, I do work some weekdays and/or other days besides Friday and Saturday when there is a holiday. I will work this upcoming Sunday night since Monday is a holiday. I also worked Cinco De Mayo which was a Tuesday. I made great money that day.

Yes I do get riders going to the Airport from the Cobb County area. It is a good 35 - 40 dollar trip.

I usually park on Highway 41 between Marietta and Kennesaw. On Friday and Saturday night things heat up around 10pm and I stay busy until 3am. 

I have not yet worked in the monring or during the day so I cannot advise how the days will go, I can say my riders tell me they have trouble getting an Uber during the day so maybe you could be that guy.

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## KMPcowboy (May 20, 2015)

What a dick.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Oh since I just signed up for this website that makes me an Newb, okay I get it you are so right. The fact that I have been a driver for a long time gives me no credability since I am new to Uberpeople.net I stand corrected.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberRey said:


> oh yes. Such a clever tactic to put in your posts when you know you're going to be controversial and full of s***. .."Anybody who disagrees with me blah blah blah blah"
> 
> Oh, and you see that title right under your name? It says you are a noob. You know what that means? I'll give you three guesses...


 If these things work for me, how exactly am I full of "shit" as you say. It makes no sense, my advice has worked for me and I thought I would give a few pointers to those who might be interested. Just because these things don't or did not work for you dosen't make me wrong. Why do you work for Uber if things are so negative or bad? I am truly interested.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Oh since I just signed up for this website that makes me an Newb, okay I get it you are so right. The fact that I have been a driver for a long time gives me no credability since I am new to Uberpeople.net I stand corrected.


I'm just saying that 300 trips doesn't make you a veteran driver. Looking back, it took me a few years to really understand this business and how to make it work best for me.

The other N00b here is Uber. They haven't been around long enough to be considered a stable business model. With the way they keep changing rates, both passenger and driver commission rates, there's no telling what Ubering in your market will look like in 2 years.

Enjoy it as long as it's good to you, this can be a very rewarding business in some ways, and very frustrating sometimes too.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

The reason you will get bashed by some is that you just started on the forum and you offer both opinion (of course and a good thing) but then tell others that having "a negative" opinion (which translates as not of your liking) are "hacks".

It's an arrogant way to get started. So you will get those on the forum who will "like" your posts, those that will "ignore" your posts, and those that will "argue" with you, and some who will call you out. Like in real life, first impressions on Forums linger.

But if this is who you are, don't hold back and express yourself. At the same time, don't get pissed when you're called out. You're a college student, you get this, right?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm just saying that 300 trips doesn't make you a veteran driver. Looking back, it took me a few years to really understand this business and how to make it work best for me.
> 
> The other N00b here is Uber. They haven't been around long enough to be considered a stable business model. With the way they keep changing rates, both passenger and driver commission rates, there's no telling what Ubering in your market will look like in 2 years.
> 
> Enjoy it as long as it's good to you, this can be a very rewarding business in some ways, and very frustrating sometimes too.


Thank you for your feedback, I appreciate you avoided the negative statements like some others have made. It has been good to me so far. I wish I would have had some of this advice when I started. I had to learn a lot of this on my own. I feel like some Partners would rather complain and be negative then try to come up with solutions and provide valuable feedback.

You are correct, I am not a veteran driver but also I don't claim to be. My goal here is to have newer drivers avoid some of the things we all have expierienced starting out.

Louis


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> The reason you will get bashed by some is that you just started on the forum and you offer both opinion (of course and a good thing) but then tell others that having "a negative" opinion (which translates as not of your liking) are "hacks".
> 
> It's an arrogant way to get started. So you will get those on the forum who will "like" your posts, those that will "ignore" your posts, and those that will "argue" with you, and some who will call you out. Like in real life, first impressions on Forums linger.
> 
> But if this is who you are, don't hold back and express yourself. At the same time, don't get pissed when you're called out. You're a college student, you get this, right?


I can see your point SCdave and I appreciate the feedback. I don't mind getting some flack but as I stated in another reply, if this advice worked for me how does it make me full of shit. If the negative comments I made are what makes me full of shit I can respect that but I just ask for specifics in their feedback.

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:
> 
> · Don't listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments. In my opinion these are people who could not hack it doing this and decided to blame Uber for their own shortcomings. Cases in point watch the comments that will follow my post. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and you will succeed. It will not just fall into your lap.
> 
> ...


You make the typical newb mistake of forgetting to subtract taxes and car depreciation from your $23/hr. Have fun with that, I'll stick to my $45/hr average only doing 1.9x and higher surge trips.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If these things work for me, how exactly am I full of "shit" as you say. It makes no sense, my advice has worked for me and I thought I would give a few pointers to those who might be interested. Just because these things don't or did not work for you dosen't make me wrong. Why do you work for Uber if things are so negative or bad? I am truly interested.


you misunderstand... What your are doing makes perfect sense, and it is completely positive. What makes what you say "bullsh*t" is prefacing your whole speech with an attack on anyone who could possibly disagree with you. If you want to be heard and respected, you don't demand such out of the gate. A man of integrity does not need to protect himself from the scrutiny of others. His words and his wisdom stand for themselves.

I applaud anyone who is willing to take the time to help people succeed in this business. And truth I want everyone they get as filthy rich as humanly possible doing what they love doing. My experience thus far has been an exercise I have one step forward three steps back. I think that 95% of everyone on this forum could agree that that is their experience as well. If you are one of the lucky few, congratulations! I just think that it is hubris to believe that you are doing so much better than everyone else because you are so much better than everyone else. Many people are doing exactly what you are doing and not finding the same success. I am not particularly one of those people. I am doing better than most, but not as well as others. To compare myself with those who are doing better suggests that my current efforts are insufficient. And that, too, is bullsh*t.

my opinion, and this is only my opinion, is that if you want to give advice, write a blog. Otherwise it would be wise to wait until you are asked for it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberRey said:


> you misunderstand... What your are doing makes perfect sense, and it is completely positive. What makes what you say "bullsh*t" is prefacing your whole speech with an attack on anyone who could possibly disagree with you. If you want to be heard and respected, you don't demand such out of the gate. A man of integrity does not need to protect himself from the scrutiny of others. His words and his wisdom stand for themselves.
> 
> I applaud anyone who is willing to take the time to help people succeed in this business. And truth I want everyone they get as filthy rich as humanly possible doing what they love doing. My experience thus far has been an exercise I have one step forward three steps back. I think that 95% of everyone on this forum could agree that that is their experience as well. If you are one of the lucky few, congratulations! I just think that it is hubris to believe that you are doing so much better than everyone else because you are so much better than everyone else. Many people are doing exactly what you are doing and not finding the same success. I am not particularly one of those people. I am doing better than most, but not as well as others. To compare myself with those who are doing better suggests that my current efforts are insufficient. And that, too, is bullsh*t.
> 
> my opinion, and this is only my opinion, is that if you want to give advice, write a blog. Otherwise it would be wise to wait until you are asked for it.


Thank you for your intelligent well thought out and well represented comment. That is all I was looking for. My intention was not to belittle the efforts of others but I can see where I may have come off that way.

In reading many posts on this site I find that any time someone writes something positive another has to come along and demine it, so in my mind I was trying to deter those from making those comments.

With your feedback I will remove some of the negative statements I wrote.

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> I couldn't agree more w/ this statement. I have been driving UberX in Atl since March last yr part-time. At first $$ was great but after the Jan 15' rate cuts, I don't drive for anything less than a *1.5x* surge as I don't make a profit. But I have begun to notice that as of late, most of my surge fare pax aren't going anymore than 3-4 miles & thus the fare ends up being less than *$8*. Every now & then I am lucky & get a airport fare but usually most ppl aren't going that far.
> 
> Furthermore, I IGNORE all Uber text about big events & predicted surges as the last time went to one of those -- about 2 wks ago -- the traffic as expected was horrible and I moreover wasn't able to get any fares because the pax couldn't find my car -- even w/ all the descriptions I gave them -- or the pax would just get in a random Uber car and tell the driver to cancel their current trip and take them, then call me and swear it was an "honest" mistake
> 
> ...


Pascal, I do work some weekdays and/or other days besides Friday and Saturday when there is a holiday. I will work this upcoming Sunday night since Monday is a holiday. I also worked Cinco De Mayo which was a Tuesday. I made great money that day.

Yes I do get riders going to the Airport from the Cobb County area. It is a good 35 - 40 dollar trip.

I usually park on Highway 41 between Marietta and Kennesaw. On Friday and Saturday night things heat up around 10pm and I stay busy until 3am.

I have not yet worked in the monring or during the day so I cannot advise how the days will go, I can say my riders tell me they have trouble getting an Uber during the day so maybe you could be that guy.

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberDC said:


> You make the typical newb mistake of forgetting to subtract taxes and car depreciation from your $23/hr. Have fun with that, I'll stick to my $45/hr average only doing 1.9x and higher surge trips.


That was part of the etc., I do account for that but thank you for your feedback. I love when people make assumptions when posting negative comments. I am new to this site but not new to driving.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Thank you for your intelligent well thought out and well represented comment. That is all I was looking for. My intention was not to belittle the efforts of others but I can see where I may have come off that way.
> 
> In reading many posts on this site I find that any time someone writes something positive another has to come along and demine it, so in my mind I was trying to deter those from making those comments.
> 
> ...


Respek! Well handled. Didn't even comment on all of the typos. I was using the voice to text feature on my phone, which leads to some pretty entertaining, if not half ******ed sounding autocorrects.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Respek! Well handled. Didn't even comment on all of the typos. I was using the voice to text feature on my phone, which leads to some pretty entertaining, if not half ******ed sounding autocorrects.


Do and write what you want. Don't delete anything if you don't want to. Everyone will get a negative comment at some time or the other and some more than others and others all the time. As soon as you joined, it became "your forum" too.


----------



## Neo (May 21, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:
> 
> · Don't listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments about Uber and the job. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and you will succeed. It will not just fall into your lap.
> 
> ...


UberLou, you cave in far too quickly :
"Don't ever expect Uber to add a tipping option or a rider destination. Uber makes it clear that tipping is not required; they state this to the customers when signing up and the partners when they go through the hiring process. I am sure it will never happen so don't gripe about it. Do I like it? "
If it is wrong it is wrong. . Tipping for a car service/taxi is a long held tradition, until Uber decided it would gain market share by throwing its Uber-partners under the bus.
My advice to all Uber Partners, 'DO NOT DRINK THE COOLAID' Unless you have something against making money.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Neo said:


> UberLou, you cave in far too quickly :
> "Don't ever expect Uber to add a tipping option or a rider destination. Uber makes it clear that tipping is not required; they state this to the customers when signing up and the partners when they go through the hiring process. I am sure it will never happen so don't gripe about it. Do I like it? "
> If it is wrong it is wrong. . Tipping for a car service/taxi is a long held tradition, until Uber decided it would gain market share by throwing its Uber-partners under the bus.
> My advice to all Uber Partners, 'DO NOT DRINK THE COOLAID' Unless you have something against making money.


Don't get me wrong, I like tips. I get tips, I just do not expect Uber to add it to the APP. That was my point.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:
> 
> · Don't listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments about Uber and the job. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and you will succeed. It will not just fall into your lap.
> 
> ...


Very eleqeuently written.
Put it in a time capsule and and after every of driving take it out. Get back with us.


----------



## Neo (May 21, 2015)

Lou, I hear you but don't give up the fight. You can email the investors, I have. . The investors are listed on Ubers home site. I do enjoy driving for Unber but I have retired from ORACLE a few months ago (edit - and have a small retirement). I just feel for the younger partners who are turning into 'Road Zombies' in order to pay a few bills.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:
> 
> · Don't listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments about Uber and the job. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and you will succeed. It will not just fall into your lap.
> 
> ...


ULou - it's really not so much that people are negative here. Rather, there are many forum members who are experienced and well-informed. Take me for example - I'm a pragmatist, pure and simple. But newbs often mistake my pragmatism as negativity...until they've driven for a couple months and then they understand how valuable and accurate my earlier advice was.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I am not a "Newb" but thank you for confirming my statement in the first bullet point UberRey.


Not a newb? 








Ya sure 'bout that?

It's nothing to be ashamed of. You're a newb...so what? Everyone was a newb at one time. Learn it...love it...live it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Not a newb?
> View attachment 7636
> 
> Ya sure 'bout that?
> ...


 I am new to this website it does not make my statements and expierience any less credible. This whole labeling thing as gone to far. I will never refer to anyone as a NEWB or a PAX. If if makes you feel "cool" to say it then by all means keep using it.


----------



## Neo (May 21, 2015)

Newbe, newbie, newbe . . Wanabe . . . wanabie . . . Life is to short for nonsence. 
Relax and Uber_on to all. . . . .


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Neo said:


> Newbe, newbie, newbe . . Wanabe . . . wanabie . . . Life is to short for nonsence.
> Relax and Uber_on to all. . . . .


 If life is to short for nonsense then why would you post something like this. Take your own advise homey. Good luck to you!


----------



## Neo (May 21, 2015)

UberLou, I was trying to support your statement but guess your Karma is real bad. 
Peace out my friend. . . .


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Great advice Lou. I too am new to the forum but not new to driving. I didn't think there was anything wrong with the way you started your post, you told the truth, there is a lot of negativity and bashing on the forum, nothing wrong with stating that and then providing positive tips to help others. Most people started driving because they thought it was going to be easy. They were used to getting in there car driving where they want and thought I could pick up people, take them from point A to point B, drop them off and then there will be someone else right there waiting for me to give them a ride and make some easy money. What they failed to realize is that it is actual work, that you have to sit and wait and you have to put the time in and that means working at the right time and amount of time. Its no surprise that as Uber has gotten bigger and more popular with more riders and drivers that they cut the rates. If you made $1200 a week and now you're only making $800 a week, work more, or quit, its that simple. Anything in life, it doesn't matter what it is, you get out what you put in, its those that put minimal effort and expect maximum results come on forums and whine about how screwed they are getting instead of upping their game.


----------



## Evilgenius11 (May 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:
> 
> · Don't listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments about Uber and the job. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and you will succeed. It will not just fall into your lap.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input... I am in Northern New Jersey area. 1/2 the month I travel for business. Currently in Azerbaijan. Perfect situation for "fun money"


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Why work at night? Don't you get a lot of drunks that give you a hard time? I stay away from nighttime rides like the plague. It's not worth it, regardless of the low traffic....


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Why work at night? Don't you get a lot of drunks that give you a hard time? I stay away from nighttime rides like the plague. It's not worth it, regardless of the low traffic....


I have no issues with nights at all. This is part time for me, I work during the day. I deal with drunks and still maintain a high rating.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Why work at night? Don't you get a lot of drunks that give you a hard time? I stay away from nighttime rides like the plague. It's not worth it, regardless of the low traffic....


Because in the right areas you can net 200-300 in 8-10 hours working at night


----------



## Natron (May 26, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:
> 
> · Don't listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments about Uber and the job. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and you will succeed. It will not just fall into your lap.
> 
> ...


Hey UberLou... Thank you for putting this out there! I will start driving soon and I am soaking up as much advice as I can find to avoid or at least minimize the amount of rookie mistakes that are possible. I personally did not find what you wrote to be arrogant or not credible in any way... My only advice to you would be to continue posting this good info and then step away... You did what you set out to do which was to help newer drivers like me... In other words, there are always going to be people that need to throw in their 2 cents but those people are not who your targeted audience was so no need to defend yourself... IMHO.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"New Driver Advice" I've often been criticized for my comments not having much substance. Well what I'm about to suggest to you I believe carries a lot of weight. QUIT!! BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)




----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I think you sir are not realizing that this is the internet
And for some reason 70% of Americans will take you seriously and start driving post a pay statement and tell me what car you're driving and the local rates and gas prices and then I will believe your b.s. 
Otherwise stop encouraging people who on average make 0_5$ of profit on Uber which is about more than half the drivers on the platform here in la 

Uber doesn't give a flying tuck about you or your existence you're just a number on a list


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I think you sir are not realizing that this is the internet
> And for some reason 70% of Americans will take you seriously and start driving post a pay statement and tell me what car you're driving and the local rates and gas prices and then I will believe your b.s.
> Otherwise stop encouraging people who on average make 0_5$ of profit on Uber which is about more than half the drivers on the platform here in la
> 
> Uber doesn't give a flying tuck about you or your existence you're just a number on a list


2014 Kia Sorrento on Uber X. We get $1.30 base $1.00 a mile $6.00 minimum and cancellation. Gas prices are $2.75 a gallon in my town. See attached.

Just because you fail to make it does not mean everyone will.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

There


UberLou said:


> 2014 Kia Sorrento on Uber X. We get $1.30 base $1.00 a mile $6.00 minimum and cancellation. Gas prices are $2.75 a gallon in my town. See attached.
> 
> Just because you fail to make it does not mean everyone will.


Fyi I made twice that doing 40 rides a week average
Just guessing here
20 mpg in stop and go traffic 
20 mph avg driving speed no traffic 
10 hrs a day 200 miles 
10 gallons of gas alone @ 27.50
Operating cost according to irs cz you have a new car
$110 a day is your cost over a 10 he shift

Given my 2000 plus ride data if you did 3 per hour and let's say $10 average fare 
You must have been online for close to 70_80 hrs for the month
$880 cost of driving at 80 hrs
And 25% Uber from your roughly 3000$ will leave you around 1300 for 80 hours which translates to less than $10 an hour even with 1.30 a mile


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> There
> 
> You go
> 
> It should be titled differently


I am starting to find that I am the exception to the rule and there are a lot of drivers out there that struggle to make any money. It is my personal opinion that many go out there with very little guidance and think all they have to do is turn on their app and BAM they will make money. This as you know is not the case.

I put in the time to know my areas and know them well. Atlanta is a great market for Uber because Atlanta Partners have access to so many cities surrounding downtown Atlanta. You have to play is smart. I know I still have a lot to learn considering I have only been doing this since January but I feel I am doing okay for now. I will say if gas prices keep rising and/or we become employees I am out of here.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:
> 
> · Don't listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments about Uber and the job. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and you will succeed. It will not just fall into your lap.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was very helpful


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> There
> 
> Fyi I made twice that doing 40 rides a week average
> Just guessing here
> ...


I love when people play with numbers to justify their own thoughts. Based on the the numbers I attached, my take home after all fees and expenses was $16.47 an hr not considering the $687 cash tips uncle sam will never know about. I put in less hours and drove less miles than your questimates.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

All I'm saying is people read this forum and sign up for leases 
Cz there's no other forum type of place to go


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> All I'm saying is people read this forum and sign up for leases
> Cz there's no other forum type of place to go


Yikes lease is highway robbery!


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the perspective Lou. I think the most important point to hammer home is that drivers cannot expect to be successful if they don't do their homework before, during, and after each shift. This basically boils down to observing, logging, and reacting to trends in specific locations at specific times on specific days. In order to be successful, a driver needs to know beforehand where he should be trolling for pings each hour of each day. If he drives around aimlessly he's already lost.

Unfortunately in New York, Uber cannot be part-time work, so this advice is amplified in importance in my market.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ecmic said:


> Thanks for the perspective Lou. I think the most important point to hammer home is that drivers cannot expect to be successful if they don't do their homework before, during, and after each shift. This basically boils down to observing, logging, and reacting to trends in specific locations at specific times on specific days. In order to be successful, a driver needs to know beforehand where he should be trolling for pings each hour of each day. If he drives around aimlessly he's already lost.
> 
> Unfortunately in New York, Uber cannot be part-time work, so this advice is amplified in importance in my market.


Why not part-time?


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Why not part-time?


We've got huge fixed overhead costs. The city requires $7,000+ commercial insurance, several hundred dollars a year in TLC fees, state sales tax skimmed off each gross fare, etc. At the beginning of each month you're in a pretty deep hole before you even log your first fare.

It's a mixed blessing - it's gotta be full-time work, but at least there's the peace of mind of driving with proper insurance at relatively high rates.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

UberLou...much continued success with your new HOBBY


----------



## Smilla (Jun 12, 2015)

Good for you. I think it's great advice. Don't listen to the haters.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey KGB7, what's a vag and how do I know when it's bleeding. It's been a great day, made 800.00. I think this is great.


----------



## Stepj (Jul 28, 2015)

Alright, I'll jump in and see what kind of response I get. First time on the forum, been driving UberX for about 3 months in Atl. (Fri & Sat night only) It's no surprise that I too feel it has not been as lucrative as I had hoped. My question is what have others done to be "successfull" I live in central Gwinnett county and usually go online somewhere between 8:30-9:30pm (sometimes as late as 10pm) between Duluth and Johns Creek only to end up in the craziness of Midtown/Downtown/Buckhead by 11pm and then try and find a fare back to Gwinnett at 2 or 3am. I have had about a dozen trips that paid between $14-$18 and only 4 or 5 trips that have paid over $20. So my question is what advise can anyone give an UberX partner who starts in Gwinnett and only works 2 nights a week? Im not looking for those close kept secret parking lots you wait in and score a dozen trips an hour or some kind of veteran driver unwritten success code (o.k., maybe I really am looking for that....) I understand we all are here to try and make good money at this and the area is covered with people looking for a quick buck, but perhaps someone may suggest something I have overlooked or thought was not a good idea and has proven to actaully be. Im asking the same questions you did when you first started. I welcome all comments.. good, bad or indiferent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

If you've been getting trips that pay between 14. To 18.00 that's not totally horrible. Because you're driving uber x you will end up giving rides to all the bottom feeders. Like you've said, most of the drivers hang around mall parking lots and cell phone lots near airports. On one saturday they sent 3 drivers to the same address. I don't think there is a magic bullet except, when you get a ping, don't accept a rider that is more than 10 minutes away. Chew up more money in gas. But as soon as possible find a new job. Uber has every angle figured out.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Stepj said:


> Alright, I'll jump in and see what kind of response I get. First time on the forum, been driving UberX for about 3 months in Atl. (Fri & Sat night only) It's no surprise that I too feel it has not been as lucrative as I had hoped. My question is what have others done to be "successfull" I live in central Gwinnett county and usually go online somewhere between 8:30-9:30pm (sometimes as late as 10pm) between Duluth and Johns Creek only to end up in the craziness of Midtown/Downtown/Buckhead by 11pm and then try and find a fare back to Gwinnett at 2 or 3am. I have had about a dozen trips that paid between $14-$18 and only 4 or 5 trips that have paid over $20. So my question is what advise can anyone give an UberX partner who starts in Gwinnett and only works 2 nights a week? Im not looking for those close kept secret parking lots you wait in and score a dozen trips an hour or some kind of veteran driver unwritten success code (o.k., maybe I really am looking for that....) I understand we all are here to try and make good money at this and the area is covered with people looking for a quick buck, but perhaps someone may suggest something I have overlooked or thought was not a good idea and has proven to actaully be. Im asking the same questions you did when you first started. I welcome all comments.. good, bad or indiferent. Thanks in advance.


I can't really speak for your area; most of my trips/money comes in Kennesaw, Acworth, Marietta, Woodstock, Alpharetta and Roswell. The only major thing I do different now is I get started around 7:45, I find I get a lot of people heading out for the night. I stay busy until around 11 and then it picks back up at midnight with everyone heading back home. Between Midnight and 3am I do 12-15 trips alone getting people home. I signed up for Lyft along with Uber so I really do not have a lot of down time. When one is not busy the other one is.

I drop off in Buckhead/Midtown but I hate to pick up there. I don't like driving dead miles but if I do they are usually high tailing it out of those areas. I like to be in Cobb County by midnight. It is always consistent and I don't have to deal with the huge crowds and issues with picking up passengers. Since I work the same areas I get some repeat riders who know me and they tend to tip me.

Use the Rider App a lot as well, keep yourself away from other drivers if you can. If I am parked and there is 4 cars around me I move.


----------



## dr9855 (Jul 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I wanted to give a more positive spin on advice for new Uber drivers. I feel on these blogs there is so much negativity towards the company and not enough true good advice for succeeding as a driver. Here are a few things that helped me along the way to becoming what I would consider successful:
> 
> · Don't listen/read and take to heart all the negative comments about Uber and the job. Just like everything in life you will only get out what you are willing to put in. Put in the work and you will succeed. It will not just fall into your lap.
> 
> ...


I do the same. Thanks for the positive spin. 
David


----------



## Stepj (Jul 28, 2015)

Zoro: No offense, but its hard to take advise from you on this topic being that you are not in my market area.... But thanks for you input

UberLou: Sounds like you have it figured out. I use the rider app a lot but end up spending more time and money moving AWAY from other drivers. Ive thought about starting earlier but its hard to start before 8:30pm as I work a 12 hr day job. I'm in Customer Service full time. so my rating is never an issue, just wish I could figure out how to pic up more profitable rides.

I agree with dr9855.. nice to hear some positivity on what I have noticed is a heavily negative site.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

I really appreciate this post! I'm not naive - I'm a mom of 4 kids and I've been a nurse for 25 years. I know that every job has its ups and downs. This is not a 'full time' job for me. I'm trying to use this to fill up some 'down' time while I sit around while my daughter does 4 hour dance classes 4-5 days/week. I don't expect to make a bazzillion dollars, but I'm hoping to make *some* money to work on our 'Dave Ramsey' style debt-paying-off.

I also am VERY used to dealing with people being downright *jerks*. People are not happy/friendly when they don't feel well and I often have 'special recognition' from patients because I love working with people - even the grouches - and I can totally deal.

What has helped me in this forum as well, though, is reading/learning from the negative experiences, too. I'm not a negative person, but it helps me to know that you can 'refuse' to let people in your car if they are TOOOO drunk or generally obnoxious. The first really BAD rating I got was from a PhD student natively from India who entered the wrong pick-up spot and I had to call to find out where she really was. She gave me a 3.

Anyway, it is heartening to know that there is *some* money to be made in the process. I can easily see how it would be difficult, stressful and frustrating if this job was my pay-my-bills/feed-my-family income. I don't mean to minimize the true problems people have. I'm just very fortunate to be able to use this almost as a 'hobby'. Hubby jokes that any time I'm not spending money/shopping out of boredom during those dance classes is a total win, so being able to count off some miles on the car and making some money is all bonus.

Hopefully.

Talk to me again when I have the first *real* mess in my car.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Update: I am still rolling with the punches. Thank god Uber is just part-time because the market is flooded with drivers. At least most drivers are predictable and I know what areas to hit when other decided to chase the big fares. I am going out less and less. Lyft is picking up a bit and I am doing my own side driving for repeat customers and people I trust.


----------



## arcane786 (Dec 4, 2016)

hi. Lou

Any further update ? how you doing ? you still making good money ?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol


----------

